# Meltdown und Spectre: Windows-10-Performance leidet weniger als Windows 7/8



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Meltdown und Spectre: Windows-10-Performance leidet weniger als Windows 7/8*

						Microsoft hat sich nun noch einmal im Detail zu den Patches für Meltdown und Spectre geäußert. Die Redmonder versuchen die CPU-Fehler so gut es geht abzudichten, aber das geht nicht immer ohne Leistungsverlust: Faustregel: Je älter die CPU und das Betriebssystem sind, desto mehr Leistung kostet es. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Meltdown und Spectre: Windows-10-Performance leidet weniger als Windows 7/8*


----------



## WeeFilly (10. Januar 2018)

Schöner Mist. Da sitze ich nun mit meinem i7-4790K und habe seit gestern Framedrops in Heroes of the Storm. Ok, das Spiel ist wahrscheinlich Schuld, aber trotzdem hat man ein blödes Gefühl.

Man kommt sich ja vor wie bei Apple mit ihren iPhones...


----------



## bschicht86 (10. Januar 2018)

Hoffendlich lässt man wenigstens den leistungsfressenden Meltdown-Patch bei nicht betroffenen AMD-Prozessoren weg.

Ansonsten klingt das wieder etwas nach einer WIN-Situation für Soft- und Hardwarehersteller. "Kauf endlich was modernes, dann wirds wieder schnell"


----------



## Gizfreak (10. Januar 2018)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Schöner Mist. Da sitze ich nun mit meinem i7-4790K und habe seit gestern Framedrops in Heroes of the Storm. Ok, das Spiel ist wahrscheinlich Schuld, aber trotzdem hat man ein blödes Gefühl.
> 
> Man kommt sich ja vor wie bei Apple mit ihren iPhones...



Bald kommen die Ryzen 2xxx-CPUs, bis dahin muss der 3570k noch aushalten...


----------



## shadie (10. Januar 2018)

Habe mir das 1366er System auch nur günstig als Übergangslösung geholt 

Warte nur noch auf Ryzen 2 und werde mir dann mal so richtig gönnen 

Ärgerlich ist es aktuell aber dennoch........Intel wird kommende CPU Gen erst mal kein Geld von mir sehen.


----------



## grasshopper0815 (10. Januar 2018)

_"Wer eine Nvidia-Karte installiert hat, sollte zudem den neuesten Treiber beziehen."

_
Der funktioniert bei mir leider nicht richtig. Wenn ich die Anzeige vom Monitor auf TV umschalten will, passiert nichts. So ist der Rechner für mich nicht mehr 100% nutzbar.


----------



## Speedbone (10. Januar 2018)

Würde mich mal interressieren ob es gewollt unter Windows 7/8 mehr Probleme gibt.


----------



## wurstkuchen (10. Januar 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo Bemühungen durch Foren/Seiten/Personen eine Liste zu erstellen zu so viel CPUs wie möglich, auch älteren, wo man den Verlust sieht? Wie sieht ein 3770 aus, Laptop ULV 15W, Tablet CPUs (Core M zB) die nur 4.5W TDP haben?


----------



## Ezzilo (10. Januar 2018)

mit ryzen/kabylake aufwärts bekommt man für w7 doch eh keine updates mehr, danke winzigweich *GG*


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Januar 2018)

Wer hat denn heute noch so veraltete Systeme am laufen?
Jeder ernsthafte Gamer den ich kenne nutzt Windows 10.

Wird Zeit dass endlich der Support für Windows 7 und 8 eingestellt wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (10. Januar 2018)

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## wurstkuchen (10. Januar 2018)

Gizfreak schrieb:


> Bald kommen die Ryzen 2xxx-CPUs, bis dahin muss der 3570k noch aushalten...



Und das soll was bringen? Ryzen3 2019 wird vermutlich auch noch Spectre anfällig sein.


----------



## weisserteufel (10. Januar 2018)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn heute noch so veraltete Systeme am laufen?
> Jeder ernsthafte Gamer den ich kenne nutzt Windows 10.
> 
> Wird Zeit dass endlich der Support für Windows 7 und 8 eingestellt wird.



Cool. Bei mir ist es anders.

Ich nutze Win 10 und Win7. Das stabilere System ist 7.


----------



## Gizfreak (10. Januar 2018)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Und das soll was bringen? Ryzen3 2019 wird vermutlich auch noch Spectre anfällig sein.



Das was ein CPU-Upgrade nach 5 Jahren halt bringt, mehr Leistung. Ich versuche nicht Spectre und Meltdown zu entkommen sondern meinen Flaschenhals zu ersetzen und die allgemeine CPU-Leistungsfähigkeit meines Rechners zu erhöhen.


----------



## user42 (10. Januar 2018)

Wie sieht es denn mit den zukünftigen Prozessoren von Intel aus? Wird die nächste Generation nicht mehr von Meltdown betroffen sein, oder können wir uns darauf einstellen, dass alle noch in der Pipeline befindlichen Intel CPU den Fehler aufweisen?


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Januar 2018)

user42 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit den zukünftigen Prozessoren von Intel aus? Wird die nächste Generation nicht mehr von Meltdown betroffen sein, oder können wir uns darauf einstellen, dass alle noch in der Pipeline befindlichen Intel CPU den Fehler aufweisen?


Glaube kaum das es bereits mit dem kommenden Ice Lake behoben ist.
Für eine CPU Anpassung kann man (mindestens) 3-5 Jahre rechnen. Da im Hintergrund noch die Planung und Produktion steht, Werbung, OEM Lieferungen und OEM Werbung und als allererstes etliche Tests, dass die CPU den Rest auch richtig berechnet, wird etliche Zeit vergehen. Da Ice Lake schon für 2019/2020 angekündigt ist zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## zotac2012 (10. Januar 2018)

grasshopper0815 schrieb:


> _"Wer eine Nvidia-Karte installiert hat, sollte zudem den neuesten Treiber beziehen."
> 
> _
> Der funktioniert bei mir leider nicht richtig. Wenn ich die Anzeige vom Monitor auf TV umschalten will, passiert nichts. So ist der Rechner für mich nicht mehr 100% nutzbar.



Geht mir genauso, bei mir liegt das Problem beim Abspielen von Videos, egal ob über YouTube oder mit einem Player auf dem Desktop. Wird ein Video abgespielt habe ich im oberen Display Bereich [5-10 cm unterhalb der oberen Monitorkante] ein zereissen des Bildes, so wie man es in den Games kennt, wenn man ohne Vsync spielt und nerviges Tearing hat. Bin jetzt wieder auf den Nvidia Treiber Version  388.71 zurück und mit diesem habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## bynemesis (10. Januar 2018)

weisserteufel schrieb:


> Cool. Bei mir ist es anders.
> 
> Ich nutze Win 10 und Win7. Das stabilere System ist 7.



was ist an 7 stabiler?
garnichts.

win10 läuft ohne probleme, mein pc hat aber auch keine macken.


----------



## BigYundol (10. Januar 2018)

Wird meinen Zweitrechner mit Athlon FX-60 nicht interessieren, den das hätte betreffen können.
Die Kiste wird schon allein wegen WinXP 32 ein Löchersieb sein und von den Patches verschont bleiben 

Den Ryzen im Erstrechner dürfte es ebenfalls nicht interessieren, da nur irrelevant gestreift von einem Teil der einen von zwei Lücken.

Den Laptop mit Turion X2 will ich dieses Jahr nach 11 Jahren sowieso ersetzen, da der mit Win7x64 schon längers auch anderweitig langsam an seine Grenzen stösst. (Buggy ressourcenfressendes Windows-Update, VP9-Videos und wahrsch. Wärmeleitpaste beim Grafikchip nach so vielen Jahren nicht mehr brauchbar.)

Check, alles soweit in Ordnung.


----------



## Nonce (10. Januar 2018)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn heute noch so veraltete Systeme am laufen?
> Jeder ernsthafte Gamer den ich kenne nutzt Windows 10.
> 
> Wird Zeit dass endlich der Support für Windows 7 und 8 eingestellt wird.



Also ich hatte Windows 10 ein paar Monate im Einsatz und bin wieder zurück zur 7, meine Graka versteht DirectX 12 noch nicht und Windows 10 entzieht dem Nutzer soviele Möglichkeiten und hat soviel Mist im Hintergrund laufen.... Da installier ich lieber meine abgespecktes Win7, das macht genau was ich möchte und ändert nicht nach jedem Update einen Großteil der Einstellungen. DirectX 12 ist auch absolut kein Grund um wieder zur 10 zu wechseln.

Ich versteh die Leute nicht die Win 10 so loben, benutzt du deinen PC nur für Steam und sonst nix? 
Z.b. Installiert man für ein dev-board einen speziell angepassten Treiber per Hand, installiert Windows 10 direkt irgendeinen neueren Treiber drüber und die Programme wissen nicht mehr weiter. Stellt man die automatischen Treiberupdates aus und probiert das ganze noch einmal gehts erstmal, nach dem nächsten Neustart hat man allerdings wieder den neueren Treiber drauf und kann wieder von vorne anfangen. 
Ich hatte nur solche Probleme, dass ich Dinge anders wollte wie Master Windows, aber spätestens noch einem Reboot oder Update war alles wieder beim Alten..

Ich nutze bei mir Zuhause PiHole (ein DNS-Server für den Rasbperry Pi, welcher in der Lage ist den Traffic vom Heimnetzwerk zum Internet zu kontrollieren) und hatte bei Windows 10 am Tag über 10.000 Anfragen an telemtry.microsoft.com drin, seit Windows 7 steht da wieder eine 0.

Ich versteh nicht wie man den Mist loben kann..


Wie dem auch sei: Update ist drauf (Haswell), merkbare Performanceunterschiede fallen mir nicht auf, da muss ich wohl mal paar CPU-Benchmarks machen.


----------



## Bevier (10. Januar 2018)

Jedes Mal, wenn ich lese "alles ist betroffen" dann aber ein Patch im Grunde nur für die neuesten Generationen voll wirksam ist, wird mir immer leicht übel. Hier haben die alten aber zurecht immer noch sehr beliebten Windows-Versionen also noch Probleme und die aktuelle nicht... Und diesem unfähigen Softwarehersteller soll ich also trauen? Sicher nicht...
Das Selbe bei Intel, nur die noch käuflichen CPUs scheinen noch sicher zu sein, obwohl allesamt an den selben Sicherheitslücken leiden... Wie kann das gehen?
Da wird doch eindeutig gelogen um dumme Kunden zu einem Neukauf zu bringen. Wer daraus nicht lernt und zur Alternative greift, dem kann man auch nicht mehr helfen...


----------



## wurstkuchen (10. Januar 2018)

bynemesis schrieb:


> was ist an 7 stabiler?
> garnichts.
> 
> win10 läuft ohne probleme, mein pc hat aber auch keine macken.



Naja gut, das System wird nicht stabiler sein, aber alles drum rum zB Gui Updateprozess ect pp ist DEUTLICH stabiler bei Windows 7/8 als bei Windows 10, welches immer noch Beta Status hat meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## chiller1986 (10. Januar 2018)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn heute noch so veraltete Systeme am laufen?
> Jeder ernsthafte Gamer den ich kenne nutzt Windows 10.
> 
> Wird Zeit dass endlich der Support für Windows 7 und 8 eingestellt wird.



Ich verwende Windows 7 und das wird auch noch lange so bleiben 

Windows 10 mit seiner schlechten Performance und dicken Bugs nervt einfach nur noch.

Alleine wenn man Online spielt und mal wieder der Ping ins unermässliche steigt ohne Grund... *nerv*

Und wenn da noch VPN und Citrix spinnen macht es noch mehr Spaß


----------



## SilentHunter (10. Januar 2018)

Wenns nicht mit der "Brech"Stange klappt die Nutzer zum neuen Mist zu zwingen macht man bei MS & Intel aus der Not noch eine Tugend .Mein nächster Unterbau wird jedenfalls kein Intel werden und Linux schau ich mir dann auch mal an wenns ein Hardwareupdate gibt .Windows 7 wird zwar zum Spielen nebenbei laufen aber den Rest werd ich auf Linux umstellen .


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. Januar 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Wenns nicht mit der "Brech"Stange klappt die Nutzer zum neuen Mist zu zwingen macht man bei MS & Intel aus der Not noch eine Tugend .Mein nächster Unterbau wird jedenfalls kein Intel werden und Linux schau ich mir dann auch mal an wenns ein Hardwareupdate gibt .Windows 7 wird zwar zum Spielen nebenbei laufen aber den Rest werd ich auf Linux umstellen .


Ich hab vor kurzem genau das gemacht und bereue nichts. Win7 laeuft seitdem immer seltener und wenn nervt es mich, da es viel langsamer ist. Allein wenn ich wegen eines updates gefuehlte Stunden warten und den Rechner dreimal neustarten muss kommt mir das kalte Grausen.


----------



## XXTREME (10. Januar 2018)

Wird der Scheisss Patch eben nicht installiert. Deswegen lass ich mich aber nicht zu 10 nötigen, zumindest im Moment nicht.

@Freakless008 -> ICH zum Beispiel


----------



## Nuallan (10. Januar 2018)

Gizfreak schrieb:


> Bald kommen die Ryzen 2xxx-CPUs, bis dahin muss der 3570k noch aushalten...



Ist bei mir ähnlich. Wollte wenn Ryzen 2 kommt eh aufrüsten, aber das Intel mit so einer Aktion meinem geliebten Ivy jetzt schon das Genick bricht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Mal auf die Benchmarks warten. Zum Glück bin ich kein Verschwörungstheoretiker, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich davon ausgehen das man die Situation ausnutzt um Kunden mit einer alten CPU zum aufrüsten zu zwingen, weil man leistungstechnisch dank dem auslutschen der Core-Architektur jahrelang keinen Anreiz dafür geboten hat.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass meine neue CPU ein Ryzen 2 statt ein vergleichbarer Intel wird ist jedenfalls dank dieser Geschichte von 90% auf 100% gestiegen.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Januar 2018)

> So rechnet Microsoft vor, dass Intel-Prozessoren ab Skylake mit Windows  10 rund 1 Prozent Leistung verlieren. Bei Modellen vor Skylake, also ab  Haswell abwärts, werden deutlichere Einbußen unter Windows 10 erwartet,  die der Nutzer auch spüren wird.


Das heißt, mit Broadwell passiert was genau?


----------



## D3N$0 (10. Januar 2018)

Na da bin ich gespannt wie sehr mein Heizwell System einbrechen wird nach dem Update, muss ich eben den 4790k auf 4.9GHz prügeln um das wieder auszubügeln. Hoffe der machts noch 1-2 Jahre bis Ryzen 2 2019/20 an den Start geht


----------



## DerSnake (10. Januar 2018)

Das dürfte MS doch recht sein wenn Win 7 langsamer wird. Da wird man den einen oder anderen zu Win 10 wechslen lassen wenn dieser die volle Performance haben will.


----------



## sgdJacksy (10. Januar 2018)

Absoluter Hammer.

1000+ Rechner mit 4.Generation Core-i Prozessoren & WIN7 Enterprise in unserer Firma. Die Intel Typen gehören an die Wand gestellt!!!!


----------



## XXTREME (10. Januar 2018)

DerSnake schrieb:


> Das dürfte MS doch recht sein wenn Win 7 langsamer wird. Da wird man den einen oder anderen zu Win 10 wechslen lassen wenn dieser die volle Performance haben will.



Geplant ??? Ich sage JA .


----------



## lyriks (10. Januar 2018)

War es das denn jetzt doch schon mit meinem 2600K? 
2018 wollte ich eigentlich noch kein Upgrade machen....


----------



## Emil_Esel (10. Januar 2018)

windows und intel am meisten durch den bug betroffen aber auch die größten profiteure der ganzen sache

nach dem ceo aktiendeal die nächste bemerkenswerte randnotiz


----------



## XXTREME (10. Januar 2018)

Emil_Esel schrieb:


> windows und intel am meisten durch den bug betroffen aber auch die größten profiteure der ganzen sache



Ein Schelm (oder Verschwörer) wer böses dabei denkt .


----------



## Nobbis (10. Januar 2018)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn heute noch so veraltete Systeme am laufen?
> Jeder ernsthafte Gamer den ich kenne nutzt Windows 10.
> 
> Wird Zeit dass endlich der Support für Windows 7 und 8 eingestellt wird.



Ich traue mich jetzt gar nicht mich "ernsthaften Gamer" zu nennen, aber ich game sehr intensiv und das auf Win7.

Vor kurzem hat ein mir bekannter anderer Gamer sogar wieder den Weg zurück zu Win7 gefunden. Er fand das nicht toll, dass sein Win10 Updates macht, während er FPS zockt. Er konnte auch nicht verstehen, dass ein "jetzt neu starten" Dialog Opt-out sein kann. Während er eine Mail schrieb kam der Dialog, mittendrin beim Tippen hat er somit den Neustart forciert. Ebenfalls wurde die von ihm deaktivierte Telemetrie seitens Microsoft immer wieder aktiviert.

Zusammenfassend komme ich zu dem Schluss, wer Win10 nutzt, hat entweder keine Ahnung, ist ein Crack oder ihm ist alles egal was seine Rechte und Daten angeht.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Januar 2018)

Ich werde ganz sicher das Update für meinen I5 6600K verwerfen. Bei mir wird es dieses Jahr auch Ryzen. mein Sohn hat bereits einen 1700X und ist sehr zufrieden. Erst störte mich die Boardpolitik von Intel. Abber ebbe langds! Schnauze gestrichen voll  Außerdem bietet Asrock noch für Ryzen einen USB-Patch für WIN 7 an. Läuft 
Gruß T.


----------



## LDNV (10. Januar 2018)

Wie manche hier gleich irgendwas böses vermuten 
Was kann MS dafür wenn Intel in ihren Prozessoren Design Fehler hat? 
Natürlich könnte man mit Aluhut Argumentieren das MS sich mehr mühe gibt einen effizienteren Patch für Win10 zu erstellen als für 7/8. 
Auf der anderen Seite kann man froh sein das man für dieses nun schon sehr alten Systeme (vor allem bei 7) überhaupt noch ein entsprechendes Update zur Sicherheit angeboten bekommt. 
Und Technisch nachvollziehbar dargestellt warum es unter 7/8 mehr Performance kostet ist es auch - zumindest für mich - MS selbst und andere Experten aus der Branche/Magazinen werden das wohl noch besser nachvollziehen und einordnen können als ich.

Sie hätten auch gar keine Begründung abgeben können, denn wer eine Begründung abgibt muss auch damit rechnen das sie widerlegt werden könnte.  

Gebe es kein solches Update für 7/8 kämen die verschwörungstheoretiker auf dem Plan genau das MS anzukreiden, warum sie denn für das geliebte veraltete System kein Update bringen, wäre ja mühelos möglich... 

Jede Windows Version wieder das selbe Spiel... am Anfang weigern sich alle, so wie damals zu XP Zeiten schon und dem berühmten XP AntiSpy, und letztlich nutzen es doch alle und wollen hinterher gar nicht mehr von weg...


----------



## shadie (10. Januar 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Wie manche hier gleich irgendwas böses vermuten
> Was kann MS dafür wenn Intel in ihren Prozessoren Design Fehler hat?
> Natürlich könnte man mit Aluhut Argumentieren das MS sich mehr mühe gibt einen effizienteren Patch für Win10 zu erstellen als für 7/8.
> Auf der anderen Seite kann man froh sein das man für dieses nun schon sehr alten Systeme (vor allem bei 7) überhaupt noch ein entsprechendes Update zur Sicherheit angeboten bekommt.
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich, die Privatsphäre Einstellungen lassen sich direkt bei der Win 10 Installation setzen.
Ihr müsst nur anhacken was Ihr nicht wollt und gut is.

Zudem läuft win10 bei mir wesentlich flüssiger als win7 / ich will es nicht mehr missen.
Das ich mal Ping Probleme durch win updates hatte ist mir auch noch nie unter gekommen und ich zocke CS und habe dauerhaft nen netgraph an.....

Das mit dem forcierten Neustart während man eine mail schreibt.....ist mir auch mal passiert....ist ärgerlich, kann einem bei win7 aber genau so passieren.

Wenn Ihr MS so verteufelt wechselt doch zu Linux......ist die einzige Option die Ihr habt, dann wars das aber auch vorerst mit Zocken.
Nutze Linux zwar selbst wo ich nur kann aber für Gaming ist es aktuell noch unbrauchbar, zumindest für die breite masse an games.


----------



## Aladin (10. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> kann einem bei win7 aber genau so passieren.


ganz sicher nicht


----------



## Emil_Esel (10. Januar 2018)

win7  und pre skylake werden nun mal schlechter nach dem patch dastehen als win10 und  skylake+


gleich mit aluhut und verschwörer kommt. als wenn man gewisse sachen 1fach nicht ansprechen darf. ich fälle doch hier k1 urteil  ne anschuldigung sollte das noch weniger sein. 


im regelfall werden die gründe dafür aber bei den angeprochen dingen von hersteller liegen


also werde ich einfach demnächst wohl auf win10 updaten, irgendwann musste es ja eh kommen


----------



## LDNV (10. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, die Privatsphäre Einstellungen lassen sich direkt bei der Win 10 Installation setzen.
> Ihr müsst nur anhacken was Ihr nicht wollt und gut is.
> 
> Zudem läuft win10 bei mir wesentlich flüssiger als win7 / ich will es nicht mehr missen.
> ...



Vor allem könnte man als versierter Anwender auch einfach den Update Dienst deaktivieren und bei bedarf aktivieren  und mit sowas wie NetLimiter die Bandbreite für Windows Updates etc begrenzen das es nicht unter Umständen in Einzelfällen das Netzwerk lahmlegt.
(Hostprozess für Windows Dienste muss dafür eine maximale Bandbreite zugewiesen werden und betrifft nur Updates und den MS Store)

Für den Otto Normal der sich um nichts schert finde ich die Automatischen Updates als sehr gute Sache.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Januar 2018)

Vor allem SandyBridge ist betroffen. Bei Haswell sind die Auswirkungen zumindest nicht direkt spürbar.

Siehe anderer Thread #81, #84.

Bei Linux scheint der Patch auch auf sehr schwachen DualCore CPUs nicht spürbar Leistung zu kosten.


----------



## KaneTM (10. Januar 2018)

bynemesis schrieb:


> was ist an 7 stabiler?
> garnichts.
> 
> win10 läuft ohne probleme, mein pc hat aber auch keine macken.





Spielt aber eigentlich keine Rolle - wer würde schon freiwillig Win10 benutzen...


----------



## Mephisto_xD (10. Januar 2018)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ähnlich. Wollte wenn Ryzen 2 kommt eh aufrüsten, aber das Intel mit so einer Aktion meinem geliebten Ivy jetzt schon das Genick bricht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Mal auf die Benchmarks warten.



3770 (non-K) Besitzer hier: Mir geht es ähnlich  .

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die "spürbaren" Leistungsunterschiede kein absoluter Totalausfall sind - bisher reichte mir mein Ivy Bridge nämlich komplett aus, von sehr wenigen Wartezeiten beim Rendern mal abgesehen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass der noch bis Ryzen 2 durchhält - gucken wir mal, vielleicht wirds jetzt doch ein Ryzen+ oder ein 8700K (wobei letzterer nach der Aktion wohl eher gestorben ist).


KaneTM schrieb:


> Spielt aber eigentlich keine Rolle - wer würde schon freiwillig Win10 benutzen...


Ich benutze freiwillig Windows 10.

Warum? Bessere Unterstützung für Displays mit hohen Auflösungen, besserer Touch-Support (aufm Tablet), USB-Treiber, Unterstützung für NVMe Boot, "saubereres" Interface (mal von der hässlichen Trennung der Systemsteuerung abgesehen).

Heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich alles gut finde. Zwangs-Updates, Cloud-Mist und diverse kleinere Problemchen nerven schon. Aber eben für mich nicht genug.


----------



## brunnen153 (10. Januar 2018)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Geplant ??? Ich sage JA .



Ja genau, das ist 100% geplant gewesen, als sich Microsoft entschieden hat das Font Rendering aus dem Kernel auszubauen, damit mehr als zwei Jahre später der Performance-Einbruch mit dem Meltdown Patch nicht so hoch sein wird.
Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Januar 2018)

Microsoft kann viel Behaupten, dass es am Frontrendering liegt. Bisher ist der Quellcode von Win7 ja immer noch nicht öffentlich.


----------



## SilentHunter (10. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das mit dem forcierten Neustart während man eine mail schreibt.....ist mir auch mal passiert....ist ärgerlich, kann einem bei win7 aber genau so passieren.



Nein kann es nicht wenn man nicht bei den Standardeinstellungen bleibt .Bei Win7 kann ich expliziet einstellen wie es mit Updates umgehen soll und die Einstellungen werden auch nicht ohne mein zutun zurückgesetzt .


----------



## LDNV (10. Januar 2018)

Und du als Technik versierter Mensch der sich auch hier in einen solchen Forum rum treibt interessiert es tatsächlich ob er Weg XY nutzen muss um sowas zu verhindern oder einen anderen? 

Für den Otto Normal ist dieser neue Umgang mit Updates der absolut bessere. 
Für versierte Anwender wie hier der großteil bedient sich da eben des anderen Weges und gut ist. 

Bezüglich Win10 scheitert es bei vielen wohl eher einfach an das bissel Umgewöhnung und dem puren "wollen". 
Was ist denn aus den ganzen Sicherheits bedenken geworden womit zum Start von Win7 massig um sich geworfen wurde


----------



## hellm (10. Januar 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Nein kann es nicht wenn man nicht bei den  Standardeinstellungen bleibt .Bei Win7 kann ich expliziet einstellen wie  es mit Updates umgehen soll und die Einstellungen werden auch nicht  ohne mein zutun zurückgesetzt .


Mit W10 passiert sowas auch nicht, da kann man auch so einiges einstellen. Da bootet nix einfach neu. Völliger Quatsch.


----------



## bynemesis (10. Januar 2018)

KaneTM schrieb:


> [emoji38]
> 
> Spielt aber eigentlich keine Rolle - wer würde schon freiwillig Win10 benutzen...


in deiner ahnungslosen Welt möchte ich nicht leben .
da hat hoffentlich jeder MacOS.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (10. Januar 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Für den Otto Normal ist dieser neue Umgang mit Updates der absolut bessere.


Stimmt leider. Ich kann mich noch an meinen Physiklehrer erinnern, da kam während eines Videos mal das Popup "264 Updates verfügbar" - er hat auf "nicht mehr nachfragen" geklickt.

Für uns Enthusiasten ist das blöd, weil Windows ab und zu mal zur Unzeit die Updates anwirft, oder so wie hier ungefragt Updates einspielt, die dann letztlich Probleme bereiten. Für den allergrößten Teil der Nutzerschaft dürfte das aber leider der sicherere Weg sein.

Aber drüber ärgern kann man sich ja trotzdem


----------



## BxBender (10. Januar 2018)

Das ist doch alles nur wieder Marketingstrategie von Intel und Microsoft in Kooperation.

Man soll als stolzer Besitzer eines gut laufenden System dazu genötigt werden, sich einen aktuellen 8000er mit Win 10 drauf zuzulegen. ^^  ;-P

Ist aber schon witzig, dass Intel das so lange verheimlichen konnte, schlimmer noch, vielleicht selbst nicht einmal gemerkt hat?
Im Prinzip verlieren die so also bei älteren Intel-Systemen mit Win 7 so viel Leistung, dass die AMD Ryzen plötzlich attraktiv werden, weil dann endlich mal ein wenig mehr Leistungsgewinn im Raum steht. Muahahha.


----------



## BxBender (10. Januar 2018)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Stimmt leider. Ich kann mich noch an meinen Physiklehrer erinnern, da kam während eines Videos mal das Popup "264 Updates verfügbar" - er hat auf "nicht mehr nachfragen" geklickt.
> 
> Für uns Enthusiasten ist das blöd, weil Windows ab und zu mal zur Unzeit die Updates anwirft, oder so wie hier ungefragt Updates einspielt, die dann letztlich Probleme bereiten. Für den allergrößten Teil der Nutzerschaft dürfte das aber leider der sicherere Weg sein.
> 
> Aber drüber ärgern kann man sich ja trotzdem



Nur 264?
Unsere Firmen-IT hat es geschafft, u.a. ein 2008er Server (ohne R2) System bis neulich ungepatcht rumgurken zu lassen.


----------



## Nobbis (10. Januar 2018)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Außerdem bietet Asrock noch für Ryzen einen USB-Patch für WIN 7 an. Läuft
> Gruß T.



Keine Sorge, brauchst Du nicht. So lange Du eine PS2 Tastatur bei der Installation anschließen kannst, kannst Du Win7 installieren und dann die USB3  Treiber installieren.




shadie schrieb:


> Zudem läuft win10 bei mir wesentlich flüssiger als win7 / ich will es nicht mehr missen.


Na wenn schon die Anwendungen und Spiele nicht, dann wenigstens Windows, alle Achtung.



> Das mit dem forcierten Neustart während man eine mail schreibt.....ist mir auch mal passiert....ist ärgerlich, kann einem bei win7 aber genau so passieren.


Nein, kann nicht



> Wenn Ihr MS so verteufelt wechselt doch zu Linux......ist die einzige Option die Ihr habt, dann wars das aber auch vorerst mit Zocken.
> Nutze Linux zwar selbst wo ich nur kann aber für Gaming ist es aktuell noch unbrauchbar, zumindest für die breite masse an games.


Aber darum geht es doch gar nicht. Niemand verteufelt Windows, aber diese extrem dreisten Methoden seitens Microsoft, wie pervertiert versucht wurde an die Daten der User zu kommen, indem man sogar das ROTE X zum Wegklicken des mittels als Sicherheitsupdate deklariertem Systemupgrade zu installieren, hat für mich das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht. Wer durch Zwang und dass auch noch kostenlos sein neuestes Windows etablieren will, verfolgt damit ganz bestimmte Absichten. Wenn etwas kostenlos ist, bist Du das Produkt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Und wenigesten scheint die Datenübertragung zu Microsoft flüssig laufen, wie Du es so beschreibst. Wenigstens etwas.



hellm schrieb:


> Mit W10 passiert sowas auch nicht, da kann man auch so einiges einstellen. Da bootet nix einfach neu. Völliger Quatsch.



Doch. Natürlich bootet die Kiste nicht einfach neu. Aber es öffnet sich mittig ein Fenster welches auch noch den Fokus hat und mit Opt-In auf "JETZT NEUSTARTEN" steht. Wenn Du gerade am Tippen bist, hast Du dies schneller bestätigt, als die Fliege Abbiegen kann.


----------



## XXTREME (10. Januar 2018)

BxBender schrieb:


> Nur 264?
> Unsere Firmen-IT hat es geschafft, u.a. ein 2008er Server (ohne R2) System bis neulich ungepatcht rumgurken zu lassen.



Die gesamte Abteilung gehört entlassen .


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Januar 2018)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Na wenn schon die Anwendungen und Spiele nicht, dann wenigstens Windows, alle Achtung.



wieder ein völlig unüberlegter Beitrag von dir der nur ein Ziel hat. Aber hoffentlich eckt ihr Windows 7 Verfechter endlich mal an. Es reicht langsam. Hättest du auch nur eine Sekunde Windows 10 genutzt oder gar Ahnung davon würdest so einen an den haaren herbeigezogenen Quatsch nicht von dir geben. Ich hoffe nur immer bei solchem Bullshit das potentielle Wechsler sich nicht wegen sowas davon abhalten lassen.


----------



## Waupee (10. Januar 2018)

Warum habe ich das Gefühl das es ne  ganz nette Inszenierung sein könnte 

Kauft euch Windows 10 da habt ihr nur 1% Leistungsverlust bei Windows 7 / 8 ist der Verlust bedeutend größer (Könnte direkt Werbung sein )


----------



## BmwM3 (10. Januar 2018)

macht nicht viel Sinn über die Performance aktuell zu reden
 denn die richtige Bremse kommt doch erst die Tage mit den Bios-updates für den neuen Microcode!
Sicherheitslucke Spectre: BIOS-Updates von Asus & MSI verfugbar, Fragezeichen hinter Haswell-S [Update]


----------



## DKK007 (10. Januar 2018)

hellm schrieb:


> Mit W10 passiert sowas auch nicht, da kann man auch so einiges einstellen. Da bootet nix einfach neu. Völliger Quatsch.



Allerdings nur mit der EDU Version, was etwas der Ultimate von Win7 entspricht. Da kann man dann die Updates auf manuell stellen. 
Nur weiß ich nicht, wie man ohne Uni-Lizenz an einen entsprechenden Key kommt. Auch bei Ebay hab ich bisher nur Home/Pro-Keys gefunden.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> wieder ein völlig unüberlegter Beitrag von dir der nur ein Ziel hat. Aber hoffentlich eckt ihr Windows 7 Verfechter endlich mal an. Es reicht langsam. Hättest du auch nur eine Sekunde Windows 10 genutzt oder gar Ahnung davon würdest so einen an den haaren herbeigezogenen Quatsch nicht von dir geben. Ich hoffe nur immer bei solchem Bullshit das potentielle Wechsler sich nicht wegen sowas davon abhalten lassen.



Ich habe Windows 10 Pro seit der Preview auf meinem HTPC. Ich kenne die Probleme also. Windows 10 ist als Home/Pro Version eine Frechheit auf dem Desktop, da es immer noch Beta ist und sich seit der Preview nichts verbessert hat. 
Auf dem Tablet funktioniert die EDU dagegen überraschend gut.
Allerdings habe ich auch dort mehrere Stunden gebraucht um das System über Registry-Keys und Gruppenrichtlinenien (U.a. für die vollständige Deaktivierung der Telemetry und die Anpassung der Updates) entsprechend anzupassen.
Leute ohne große Windowserfahrungen werden da Schwierigkeiten haben.

Wenn man nicht spielt, ist man mit Linux da besser dran. Auch halten sich dort die Auswirkungen des Meltdownpatches auf alten schwachen CPUs in Grenzen.


----------



## hellm (10. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings nur mit der EDU Version, was etwas der Ultimate von Win7 entspricht. Da kann man dann die Updates auf manuell stellen.
> Nur weiß ich nicht, wie man ohne Uni-Lizenz an einen entsprechenden Key kommt. Auch bei Ebay hab ich bisher nur Home/Pro-Keys gefunden.



Naja, bei Edu und Enterprise kann man halt die Gruppenrichtlinien festlegen. Ist schon sehr nützlich, so wird kein Treiber einfach mal so installiert. 
Aber hinsichtlich der Updates habe ich glaube ich auch nix anderes eingestellt als bei der Pro möglich, mom, schau mer mal, war da ewig nicht.. ah "Schedule a time" steht da, ist aber bei mir tatsächlich ausgegraut. Wird evtl an meinen group policies liegen, keine Ahnung.  Aber auf manuell steht da nix, Und wenn mal ein update war, ja hat manchmal genervt wenn ich meine Rechnerleistung gerade für anderes brauchte, aber der Zwangs-Reboot kam nie. Unter Updates stand dann nur das eine Reboot nötig wäre, und die Option das sofort zu erledigen..

Hmm.. die Enterprise Volumenlizenz, da braucht man ein Gewerbe? Evtl wäre es möglich eines anzumelden und eine Sammelbestellung auf die Beine zu stellen? Irgendwie muss das doch funzen?


----------



## NBLamberg (10. Januar 2018)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Ich traue mich jetzt gar nicht mich "ernsthaften Gamer" zu nennen, aber ich game sehr intensiv und das auf Win7.
> 
> Vor kurzem hat ein mir bekannter anderer Gamer sogar wieder den Weg zurück zu Win7 gefunden. Er fand das nicht toll, dass sein Win10 Updates macht, während er FPS zockt. Er konnte auch nicht verstehen, dass ein "jetzt neu starten" Dialog Opt-out sein kann. Während er eine Mail schrieb kam der Dialog, mittendrin beim Tippen hat er somit den Neustart forciert. Ebenfalls wurde die von ihm deaktivierte Telemetrie seitens Microsoft immer wieder aktiviert.
> 
> Zusammenfassend komme ich zu dem Schluss, wer Win10 nutzt, hat entweder keine Ahnung, ist ein Crack oder ihm ist alles egal was seine Rechte und Daten angeht.


Man kann in Windows 10 eine Nutzungszeit einrichten, aber das wissen die meisten die heulen nicht, dann passiert sowas wie das hier beschriebene nämlich nicht


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Januar 2018)

Gizfreak schrieb:


> Das was ein CPU-Upgrade nach 5 Jahren halt bringt, mehr Leistung. Ich versuche nicht Spectre und Meltdown zu entkommen sondern meinen Flaschenhals zu ersetzen und die allgemeine CPU-Leistungsfähigkeit meines Rechners zu erhöhen.



Mal davon abgesehen: So berechtigt die Sorge um Spectre und Meltdown ist, so wenig scheren sich die meisten User um die Sicherheit ihres PCs. Viele haben kein oder ein veraltetes Antivirenprogramm installiert, nutzen Passwörter wie "123456", haben diverse Accounts bei Social Medias, Onlineshops, verschlüsseln ihr WLAN nicht, usw. Wenn also irgendwelche Hacker auf deren Daten zugreifen wollten, fänden sie garantiert ettliche Wege die bedeutend einacher sind, als Meltdown und Spectre auszunutzen.


----------



## NBLamberg (10. Januar 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Für den Otto Normal der sich um nichts schert finde ich die Automatischen Updates als sehr gute Sache.


Das ist nicht nur eine sehr gute Sache für die, sondern auch für alle die gehackt werden, wenn man sich mal die ganzen Sicherheitslöcher so ansieht. Warum machen es nicht alle ISPs so wie die Telekom? Virus oder so aufm Rechner? Zack Leitung gesperrt und Brief an den Unwissenden der den Schaden angerichtet hat. Es ist echt so je mehr Updates verweigert werden, des so mehr Angriffsfläche, schaut Euch das Android Problem an.


----------



## NBLamberg (10. Januar 2018)

LDNV schrieb:


> Für den Otto Normal ist dieser neue Umgang mit Updates der absolut bessere.


 Ich kenne Leute die haben Ihr Android Smartphone noch nie ein Update gegönnt und ich rede von Android Braunkohle ala 2.x , schade das ich nicht Hacker geworden bin, nur mal um zu zeigen wie Arogant das ganze ist.


----------



## wurstkuchen (10. Januar 2018)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Man kann in Windows 10 eine Nutzungszeit einrichten, aber das wissen die meisten die heulen nicht, dann passiert sowas wie das hier beschriebene nämlich nicht



Leider ist diese Funktion absolut wertlos, da man keine 24h Nutzungszeit einstellen kann und da man spontan mal die Zeit ändern will. Und hier kommt die größte Gülle: Windows 10 startet dann einfach fröhlich irgendwann per force reboot neu, und vernichtet alle offenen Dokumente. Das hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach gehabt.


----------



## xaskor (10. Januar 2018)

Also mein Win10 Pro fragt mich ob ich Updates runterladen möchte oder nicht. Ohne mein Okay wird da nichts geladen.
Und neugestartet natürlich auch nicht, wobei das eh egal wäre, weil ich ja eh bestimme wann Updates geladen werden und demnach auch ein Neustart okay ist...


----------



## DKK007 (10. Januar 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen: So berechtigt die Sorge um Spectre und Meltdown ist, so wenig scheren sich die meisten User um die Sicherheit ihres PCs. Viele haben kein oder ein veraltetes Antivirenprogramm installiert



Alleine dadurch wird das Auto-update schon verhindert, wenn das AV-Programm den Reg-Key nicht setzt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. Januar 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Viele haben kein oder ein veraltetes Antivirenprogramm installiert....


Jo, ich auch nicht, da die eins der größten Sicherheitsrisiken sind.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Januar 2018)

Keines zu verwenden ist ein Sciherheitsrisiko. Denn selbst wenn man keines installiert, ist der schlechte Defender drauf, der auch Lücken hat. Wichtig ist, das der Hersteller schnell reagiert. 
Insbesondere kann man mit guten Antiviren-Programmen im manuellen Modus sehr detailliert bestimmen, was Programme dürfen. Z.B. kann  der Zugriff auf die Webcam unterbunden werden.

Auch wenn Signaturenbasierte Erkennung bei der heutigen Polymorphy an ihre Grenzen kommt, hat man mit Verhaltenserkennung sehr gute Chancen. Fehlt dem Defender zum Beispiel.


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. Januar 2018)

Ich steh eher auf Killswitches. Webcam rausziehen und gut ist. Ich hatte in meinem Leben zweimal mit Viren zu tun, in beiden Fällen half das Antivirenprogramm nichts. Heute nutze ich keins mehr, in Zweifelsfällen bemühe ich erstmal eine VM. Ich schätze aber, noscript und ein aufmerksames Nutzen des Browsers halten mir den meisten Dreck vom Hals. Demnächst wird eine Raspberry Pi mit pi-hole angeschafft.


----------



## hellm (10. Januar 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> [..]so wenig scheren sich die meisten User um die Sicherheit ihres PCs. Viele haben kein oder ein veraltetes Antivirenprogramm installiert, [..]


Ich dachte ich schere mich gerade weil ich kein Viren, äh Anti-Viren-Spion, nein, ein Anti-Viren-Programm installiert habe. Bietet eh zweifelhaften Schutz, und wer sich darauf verlässt.. außerdem bietet Windows da eigentlich schon genug "Schutz". Heist aber nicht das mein System nicht hin und wieder mit einer so einer Rescue-Disk scane.


----------



## Atma (10. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Microsoft kann viel Behaupten, dass es am Frontrendering liegt. Bisher ist der Quellcode von Win7 ja immer noch nicht öffentlich.


Genau, MS zieht sich selbst für all die Firmenkunden mit Win 7 irgendeine Story aus den Fingern ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von dir kommen wie immer nur Verschwörungstheorien und haltlose Anschuldigungen. Akzeptiere doch einfach mal, dass dein geliebtes Win 7 dieses Jahr seinen 9. Geburtstag feiert und veraltet ist. 9 Jahre sind in der IT eine kleine Ewigkeit, unter der Haube von Windows hat sich viel getan seit 2009.


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. Januar 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Genau, MS zieht sich selbst für all die Firmenkunden mit Win 7 irgendeine Story aus den Fingern ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage: Dein Glaube an den Wahrheitsgehalt von Microsofts Aussagen kommt woher?


----------



## SilentHunter (10. Januar 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Genau, MS zieht sich selbst für all die Firmenkunden mit Win 7 irgendeine Story aus den Fingern ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man den Kernel von Windows an sich nimmt so stammt der eigentlich noch von Win NT aus den 90ern .Wurde logischerweise immer weiterentwickelt und verbessert NT 4.0/2000/XP/Vista ....Einzig die alten Win 95/98/ME in allen Ausbaustufen hatten einen anderen (DOS)Kernel .
Z.B.: NTFS als Filesystem wurde schon mit Win.NT eingeführt


----------



## Atma (10. Januar 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Dein Glaube an den Wahrheitsgehalt von Microsofts Aussagen kommt woher?


Meltdown und Spectre sind kein Verschulden von MS, nenn mir einen plausiblen Grund warum MS alle anlügen sollte.



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Wenn man den Kernel von Windows an sich nimmt so stammt der eigentlich noch von Win NT aus den 90ern .Wurde logischerweise immer weiterentwickelt und verbessert NT 4.0/2000/XP/Vista ....Einzig die alten Win 95/98/ME in allen Ausbaustufen hatten einen anderen Kernel .
> Z.B.: NTFS als Filesystem wurde schon mit Win.NT eingeführt


Captain Obvious is obvious ...


----------



## Gast201808272 (10. Januar 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Meltdown und Spectre sind kein Verschulden von MS, nenn mir einen plausiblen Grund warum MS alle anlügen sollte.
> 
> 
> Captain Obvious is obvious ...



Weil sie's koennen? Wessen schuld das ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle, wenn man die Tatsache instrumentalisieren kann.


----------



## Atma (10. Januar 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Weil sie's koennen?


Was für ein plausibler Grund! *Weil sie's können!* 

Von dir kommen auch nur vage Vermutungen und haltlose Anschuldigungen. Diskussion beendet.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Januar 2018)

Wie wäre es mal mit Fakten von dir und nicht dem ständigen Abwürgen von Diskussionen. Wenn es dir egal ist, dann halt dich doch einfach raus. 



Atma schrieb:


> Meltdown und Spectre sind kein Verschulden von MS, nenn mir einen plausiblen Grund warum MS alle anlügen sollte.



Weil sie vom Wechsel auf neue PCs mit Windows 10 profitieren. 
Es kann durchaus sein, das es am Front-Rendering bei Win7 liegt. Aber da hätte MS sicher Optimierungsmöglichkeiten, wenn sie gewollt hätten.
Man kann schließlich auch Funktionen aus neueren Systemen zurück portieren. Wird im Linuxkernel recht häufig gemacht.


----------



## yummycandy (11. Januar 2018)

Um mal etwas dazu beizutragen: Font-Rendering war definitiv im Kernel beheimatet. Natürlich war das MS Schuld, weswegen sie es (auch aus Sicherheitsgründen) mit Win 10 wieder ins Userspace verlagert haben.

Die gestiegene Last unter Win7 lässt sich schon auf diesen und andere Punkte zurückführen.

*Google finds 10 buffer overflows in Windows kernel font handling : programming


----------



## Atma (11. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit Fakten von dir und nicht dem ständigen Abwürgen von Diskussionen. Wenn es dir egal ist, dann halt dich doch einfach raus.


Du bist doch derjenige, der den Leuten Fakten schuldig ist. Das einzige was dir einfällt, ist jedes Mal deinen Aluhut aufzusetzen und Verschwörungstheorien auszupacken. Vermutungen, Behauptungen und Anschuldigungen, mehr kommt von dir nicht. Deshalb kann ich zu dir genauso sagen: Wenn du nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hast, halt dich raus! Deine Aluhut-Theorien interessieren niemanden und zeugen vor allem von zwei Punkten: Unwissenheit und fehlendem Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskussion.


----------



## SilentHunter (11. Januar 2018)

Hab ich noch Zeit um mir Popkorn zu machen ?

Lasst die Spiele beginnen


----------



## Nobbis (11. Januar 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Genau, MS zieht sich selbst für all die Firmenkunden mit Win 7 irgendeine Story aus den Fingern ...
> 
> Von dir kommen wie immer nur Verschwörungstheorien und haltlose Anschuldigungen. Akzeptiere doch einfach mal, dass dein geliebtes Win 7 dieses Jahr seinen 9. Geburtstag feiert und veraltet ist. 9 Jahre sind in der IT eine kleine Ewigkeit, unter der Haube von Windows hat sich viel getan seit 2009.



Nach der Show die MS mit Win10 abgezogen hat, hälst Du deren Äußerungen noch für ein transparent ehrliches Geschäftsgebaren? MS weiß ganz genau um die Abhängigkeit der Computeruser, siehe München. Früher waren Pro Versionen für Firmen als Client einzusetzen, heute empfiehlt MS bereits die Ultimate Version, natürlich zum Ultimate Preis, weil sie es können. Die machen was sie wollen. Die Administratoren dieser Welt verfluchen Win10 und auch die letzten Serverversionen. Jeder Admin der auf einem aktuellen MS-Server beim Schreiben in der Konsole schon einmal die Neustart Meldung mit Fokus vor die Konsole gelegt bekommen hat, weiß  wovon ich spreche.


----------



## mayo (11. Januar 2018)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Nach der Show die MS mit Win10 abgezogen hat, hälst Du deren Äußerungen noch für ein transparent ehrliches Geschäftsgebaren? MS weiß ganz genau um die Abhängigkeit der Computeruser, siehe München. Früher waren Pro Versionen für Firmen als Client einzusetzen, heute empfiehlt MS bereits die Ultimate Version, natürlich zum Ultimate Preis, weil sie es können. Die machen was sie wollen. Die Administratoren dieser Welt verfluchen Win10 und auch die letzten Serverversionen. Jeder Admin der auf einem aktuellen MS-Server beim Schreiben in der Konsole schon einmal die Neustart Meldung mit Fokus vor die Konsole gelegt bekommen hat, weiß  wovon ich spreche.



Unsere „nerdigen“ Admins lieben win10, Eden wegen der vielen Beschränkungen die auferlegt werden können. Und einen forced reboot mussten sie auch nicht machen. 

Ich bin persönlich min win10 auch zu Frieden. Klar muss man bei der Installation die richtigen privecy Einstellung setzten und später tiefer graben um es anzupassen. Aber dann läuft es problemlos. 

Ich hatte auch noch nie das Problem mit dem Updates und dem Focus. Lässt sich eigentlich alles einstellen, nicht so einfach wie früher aber es geht.  

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als XP eingeführt wurde, welches Geschrei und Geheul und verfluchen des Bösen Teufels M$ durch die Hallen zu hören war.

Später wollte plötzlich niemand mehr XP müssen und manche fahren immer noch damit...

Immer wieder ufs neue diese Aludiskussionen.


----------



## LDNV (11. Januar 2018)

Absolut mein reden.
Hab mir angepassten settings auch noch kein forced reboot erlebt oder ein derartiges Fenster im Fokus gehabt.

Und mein Rechner läuft eigentlich so gut wie immer 24/7... 

Bin schon etwas überrascht wie viele Leute "vom Fach" hier posten und sich doch mit so einem kleinen Problem schwer tun es zu lösen... 

Und unterm Strich bleibt es für die 0815 Anwender trotzdem noch der bessere und sicherere weg 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2018)

Nobbis schrieb:


> MS weiß ganz genau um die Abhängigkeit der Computeruser, siehe München.



München ist jetzt aber wirklich kein gutes Beispiel um eine angebliche Abhängigkeit von Firmen und Behörden von MS herbei zu konstruieren. Was da alles gelaufen ist hat mit Lobbyarbeit, politischen Ränkespielen und einem Infrastrukturproblem der Münchner IT zu tun, nichts mit irgendwelchen Betriebssystemen. 

Bei heise findet man dazu eine Reihe interessanter Artikel dazu.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Januar 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Du bist doch derjenige, der den Leuten Fakten schuldig ist.



Ich liefere durchaus Fakten, nur das dir die nicht passen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...probleme-mit-windows-patch-9.html#post9205968
In diesem Fall 31% Leistungsverlust.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Januar 2018)

Bei Heise in den Kommentaren gibt es auch einige Nutzer die durchaus nennenswerte Performance einbußen haben.


----------



## shadie (11. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich liefere durchaus Fakten, nur das dir die nicht passen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...probleme-mit-windows-patch-9.html#post9205968
> In diesem Fall 31% Leistungsverlust.



Ohje....den Beitrag habe ich von dir noch gar nicht gesehen.
30% Einbruch beim Falten ist schon ordentlich.....

Hast du mal Cinebench laufen lassen und mal gamebenches gemacht?
Wäre mal interessant zu wissen.

Werde mich wohl seit über ner Woche auch mal wieder an meinen Rechner setzen.
Mal sehen wie das 1366er System so belastet wird, liegt ja nun doch noch ein ganzes Stück vor Sandy Bridge.

Hoffentlich verschiebt amd ryzen2 nicht.....würde dann gerne wechseln, war mir zum kauf der 1366er Plattform aber schon klar (Übergangslösung).

EDIT:

Mal eine blöde Frage.

Sind von dem Problem eigentlich auch PS4 / Xbox / Nintendo Switch von betroffen?
Oder sind auf den Plattformen Sicherheitslücken irrelevant?
Mit Paypal kann doch auch dort gearbeitet werden was man dann rein theoretisch abgreifen könnte oder nicht?


----------



## Downsampler (11. Januar 2018)

WoW! Die BESTE Marketingkampagne überhaupt.

Der Umsatz stockt? Die Manager brauchen eine neue Villa? Kein Problem! Da ziehen die amerikanischen Computerkonzerne die "Sicherheitslücke" aus dem Hut! 

Erst wird gewarnt, dann wird der "alte Scheiß" Kaputtgepatcht, dann wird berichtet, daß der "neue und geile Scheiß" weniger Probleme damit hat. Dann testen alle "rennomierten Fachmagazine" und warnen, die internationale Presse jault fröhlich mit.

Die ersten kopflosen Hirnis bestellen schonmal sicherheitshalber neue Hardware und das neue Windows 10, was seit 11 Tagen !!! ja nun nicht mehr kostenlos angeboten wird.

Selbst die US Regierung überlegt alle vorhandene Computerhardware und Betriebssysteme zu ersetzten. Die Panik greift um sich. Das ist noch besser als der Millenium Bug seinerzeit. 


Meine Spekulation für das laufende Jahr:

Phase 2 sind dann die Angriffe der "bösen Computerhacker und Computerverbrecher", die dann Hersteller von Antivirensoftware und Malwarebeseitigungstools nochmal so richtig bescheren wird. Der Umsatz von Windows 10 wird durch die Decke schießen. Der Manager von M$ oder Intel oder AMD wird sich neben seiner Villa noch so manchen Sportwagen gönnen können, inklusive das goldene Sprungbrett für den Pool.  Eine WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN Situation für alle Beteiligten.  $$$$$$$$$$$  xD  xD

Also meine lieben PCGH Forenmituser, auf in den Hardwareshop und EINKAUFEN was das Zeug hält. Vorsichtshalber wurden schonmal die Preise erhöht. Entsprechende Artikel gab es ja schon vor einigen Tagen auf PCGH zu lesen. Haut die Euros/Dollars raus, denn dafür habt ihr sie ja in der Tasche. Hardware kaufen ist der Sinn des Lebens!


----------



## shadie (11. Januar 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> WoW! Die BESTE Marketingkampagne überhaupt.
> 
> Der Umsatz stockt? Die Manager brauchen eine neue Villa? Kein Problem! Da ziehen die amerikanischen Computerkonzerne die "Sicherheitslücke" aus dem Hut!
> 
> ...



Was für ein reißerischer Kommentar.....

.....Intel hat aktuell keine Hardware welche nicht von dem Sicherheitsleck betroffen ist.
Sprich Intel wird nicht wie du hier schreibst mit Kohle vollgeschüttet sondern wird ausbleibende Umsätze verzeichnen dürfen.

AMD hat Hardware welche "nicht so stark" von dem Bug betroffen ist wie Intel und gegen manche Bugs komplett geschützt ist.

Und MS liefert die Patches auch für Windows 7, hast also keinen Grund auf 10 zu gehen.


So und jetzt Aluhut ablegen und wieder etwas runter kommen.


Keine Firma würde alles aufs Spiel setzen und sich Ärger mit Großkunden einhandeln, welche sensible Daten in Rechenzentren verarbeiten und keine Lösung für diese Problem bieten zu können.
Das macht einfach mal null Sinn.


----------



## bynemesis (11. Januar 2018)

sind konsolen cpus auch betroffen?
wenn ja, werden die dann noch langsamer?  xD


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Januar 2018)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich gespannt wie sehr mein Heizwell System einbrechen wird nach dem Update, muss ich eben den 4790k auf 4.9GHz prügeln um das wieder auszubügeln. Hoffe der machts noch 1-2 Jahre bis Ryzen 2 2019/20 an den Start geht



Seh ich auch so, von mir aus kann mein Heizwell im Sockel zerlaufen. Geld bekommt man dafür eh nicht mehr und weitergeben macht wohl so oder so keinen Sinn, denn dank der Printmedien und dem TV sind die Konsumzombies alle verunsichert.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Januar 2018)

bynemesis schrieb:


> sind konsolen cpus auch betroffen?
> wenn ja, werden die dann noch langsamer?  xD



Da sich MS in weiser Vorraussicht für AMD entschieden, denke ich, wird es erst mit der nächsten Konsolengen soweit sein


----------



## SilentHunter (11. Januar 2018)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Die ersten kopflosen Hirnis bestellen schonmal sicherheitshalber neue Hardware und das neue Windows 10, was seit 11 Tagen !!! ja nun nicht mehr kostenlos angeboten wird.



Das ist leider nicht korrekt 

Quelle:
Windows 10: Upgrade-Moglichkeit noch einmal verlangert |
    heise online


----------



## Gast201808272 (11. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Keine Firma würde alles aufs Spiel setzen und sich Ärger mit Großkunden einhandeln, welche sensible Daten in Rechenzentren verarbeiten und keine Lösung für diese Problem bieten zu können.
> Das macht einfach mal null Sinn.


Monopolistische Firmen koennen das schon. Wenn ich sehe, wieviel Arbeitszeit bei uns durch MS vernichtet wird...
Aber Alternativen gibts ja praktisch nicht, weil das niemand ernsthaft zu wollen scheint.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Monopolistische Firmen koennen das schon. Wenn ich sehe, wieviel Arbeitszeit bei uns durch MS vernichtet wird...
> Aber Alternativen gibts ja praktisch nicht, weil das niemand ernsthaft zu wollen scheint.



Wäre mir neu, dass MS ein Monopolist ist und Alternativen gibts auch, speziell wenn es um Arbeitsplätze geht. Beim Spielen ist es da schon schwieriger, aber auch nicht unmöglich - je nachdem was man spielen will.

Oftmals scheitert eine Umrüstung auf eben diese Alternativen an diversen Gründen (Bequemlichkeit, Inkonsequenz, Lobbyarbeit, Unwissen), an der Technik scheitert es dagegen nicht - wenn man es denn richtig umsetzt. 

Auch Intel ist kein Monopolist. Aktuell schon gar nicht mehr und auch in der Vergangenheit eigentlich nicht oder eben nur in sehr speziellen Teilbereichen.

Persönlich würde ich als Firma oder Behörde aus Sicherheitsgründen nie auf ein proprietäres System setzen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (11. Januar 2018)

Ich dagegen kenne kaum ein Unternehmen, das nicht Microsoft Windows einsetzt. Mich regt es ja auch auf, da ich von zu Hause weiss, dass vieles besser geht, aber auf Arbeit fuehrt da kein Weg rein.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2018)

Es gibt solche Unternehmen aber durchaus. Schleswig Holstein steigt auch aus, da wird man die nächsten Jahre sehen ob das weniger stümperhaft gemacht wird wie in München und ob da die MS Lobby sich am Ende wieder durchsetzt oder nicht. 

Gerade beim Staat oder auch bei anderen Bereichen in denen hochsensible Daten bearbeitet und gespeichert sind (Ärzte, Krankenkassen, Banken) sollte Open Source eigentlich Pflicht sein.

Viele (nicht alle) Firmen sind aber eher zu träge und deren ITler oft auch zu bequem um sowas anzugehen. Das ist eher ein Problem. Wenn ich drandenke, dass bei uns z.B. immer noch der Internet Explorer im Einsatz ist...

Dennoch gibt es Firmen und z.B. mein Arzt, die Alternativen nutzen und trotzdem oder eben erst recht wettbewerbsfähig sind.


----------



## Nobbis (11. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Was für ein reißerischer Kommentar.....
> 
> .....Intel hat aktuell keine Hardware welche nicht von dem Sicherheitsleck betroffen ist.
> Sprich Intel wird nicht wie du hier schreibst mit Kohle vollgeschüttet sondern wird ausbleibende Umsätze verzeichnen dürfen.



Du scheinst mir noch etwas blauäugig durch die  Welt zu laufen. 

Beispiel: Ein Autokonzern betrügt den Kunden, die Steuer und Normen, verschmutzt die Umwelt zusätzlich und bringt den Diesel in Verruf. Zahlt niemanden Schadenersatz, es gibt kein Umtausch oder ähnliches und bemängelt wird die aktuellste Diesel Euro 6 Norm, nicht 5 nicht 4 NEIN 6. Genau diese Firma die alle Diesel Kunden getäuscht hat, wirbt nach diesem Skandal in Funk und Fernsehen damit, dass die Kunden jetzt ihren alten Diesel 4 oder 5 durch einen Euro 6 erneuern sollen.

Das ist so perfide, dass kann man gar nicht beschreiben.

Wir haben euch getäuscht und euch Mist verkauft. Ihr habt den Schaden und jetzt kommt wieder zu uns und kauft genau das, was bemängelt worden ist um eure Autos stillzulegen welche nicht bemängelt worden sind. 

Und jetzt sag Du mir bitte nochmal, dass sich eine Firma sowas nicht traut. Da kann ich nur lachen. Ähnliches hat Nvidia ja auch schon gemacht. Erst gelockt mit günstigen 4GB VideoRam auf einer schnellen Karte, dann waren es nur 3,5 und die Leute verteidigen das auch noch. Die werden sicher wieder zu der Firma rennen die sie verscheissert hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2018)

Nun, der Unterschied ist, das VW aktiv und wissentlich Gesetze gebrochen hat, während die CPU Hersteller (praktisch alle! Haben die sich dazu abgesprochen?) unbeabsichtigt einen Designfehler eingebaut haben. Wer diesen Unterschied nicht begreift, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Dazu kommt, dass Intel gar nicht damit werben kann, dass neue Hardware das Problem nicht mehr hat. So einen neuen Prozessor wird es erst in einigen Jahren geben (der dann mutmaßlich halt andere, noch unbekannte Bugs/Probleme hat). 

Auf x86 bezogen könnte allenfalls AMD damit werben, dass sie bzgl. dieser Lücke aktuell am Besten dastehen und offenbar, wenn man an den Einstellungen nichts ändert, sogar weitgehend immun sind. 

Warum sollte also Intel wissentlich so einen Fehler einbauen, der eigentlich nur dem Wettbewerb zu Umsatz verhelfen würde (wenn die Leute wirklich alle neu kaufen würden - den meisten ist es schlicht egal...). 

Einzig MS könnte die Patches dazu nutzen mehr Leute auf W10 umsteigen zu lassen, indem sie in die Win7/8 Patches stärker bremsend einwirken wie es sein müsste. Ob die das machen? Wer weiß? Nachprüfen kann man es ohnehin nicht, man ist denen ausgeliefert bzw viele liefern sich freiwillig aus.


----------



## Gast201808272 (11. Januar 2018)

Es ging ja hier eigentlich auch gerade nicht um Intel oder? 
Wobei mir die Aussage, wonach gerade aeltere Cpus staerker betroffen sein sollen, auch aufstoesst.


----------



## Zappaesk (11. Januar 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Es ging ja hier eigentlich auch gerade nicht um Intel oder?



In dem von mir zitierten Beitrag werden explizit MS, Intel und AMD genannt.



Hilps schrieb:


> Wobei mir die Aussage, wonach gerade aeltere Cpus staerker betroffen sein sollen, auch aufstoesst.



Nun, darus kann aber Intel kaum einen marketingtechnischen Profit schlagen. Ich finde jedenfalls keinen Kaufgrund darin etwas weniger schlimmes zu kaufen. Insbesondere dann, wenn ich vom Wettbewerb etwas kaufen kann, dass nur anfällig ist, wenn ich es im BIOS so einstelle


----------



## Gast201808272 (11. Januar 2018)

Atma schrieb:


> Deine Aluhut-Theorien interessieren niemanden und zeugen vor allem von zwei Punkten: Unwissenheit und fehlendem Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskussion.



Arroganz in seiner reinsten Form. Du verurteilst nicht nur jemanden aufgrund seiner Meinung zu einem Thema, sondern nimmst dir auch noch raus, das fuer alle anderen mit zu entscheiden.
Es gibt nunmal, auch wenn dir das nicht gefaellt, Menschen, die grundsaetzlich skeptisch sind. Deswegen fragte ich auch, woher der Glaube an den Wahrheitsgehalt kommt. Das ist eine Frage der Deutungshoheit. Microsoft hat die fuer mich persoenlich nicht, daher darf ich deren Aussagen auch anzweifeln.
Und wenn ich deswegen fuer dich ein Verschwoerungstheoretiker bin, so empfange ich diesen Titel gern.


----------



## Downsampler (11. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Was für ein reißerischer Kommentar.....
> 
> .....Intel hat aktuell keine Hardware welche nicht von dem Sicherheitsleck betroffen ist.
> Sprich Intel wird nicht wie du hier schreibst mit Kohle vollgeschüttet sondern wird ausbleibende Umsätze verzeichnen dürfen.
> ...



Da Intel genug Anteile und Kooperationen mit AMD hat, werden deren Verluste sich in Grenzen halten.

Der Intel Manager, der seine Aktien verkauft hat, bevor die "Sicherheitslücke" offenbart wurde hat sowieso gewonnen. Erst verkauft er seine Aktien mit dicken Gewinn, dann wird veröffentlicht, die Aktien fallen und er kann später wieder Aktien billig kaufen. So macht man Knete, ohne was zu verlieren.

Die alternative zu Intel lautet wie? Aha AMD. LoL! Seine AMD Aktien hat er bestimmt behalten, weil die dürften jetzt kräftig zulegen, nach der Veröffentlichung. Wenn die dann genug gestiegen sind kann man sie ja wieder abstoßen und Intel Aktien kaufen für den Gewinn und sicherlich auch noch die eine oder andere kleine Villa, Sportwagen, wasweisich....

ALUHUT! Sowas gibts nur im Zeichentrickfilm.....


----------



## Gast20190527 (11. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Windows 10 ist als Home/Pro Version eine Frechheit auf dem Desktop, da es immer noch Beta ist



wieder so ein absoluter Quatsch. Da bleibt einfach nur zu hoffen das die Wechsler sich von soetwas nicht beeindrucken lassen, sondern trotzdem ungehindert ihren weg gehen. Nicht auszudenken das ein Windows 7 Jünger der auf Windows 10 wechseln will, dies nicht tut weil er den PCGH FOren Quatsch glaubt den immer die gleichen (Windows 7 fans) von sich geben.

Da ist wirklich traurig was hier abgeht.


----------



## Gast20190527 (11. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> .....Intel hat aktuell keine Hardware welche nicht von dem Sicherheitsleck betroffen ist.



komsich mein 8700 zeigt derzeit keinerlei lecks in den Tools zum prüfen an. Vermutlich sind diese Tools aber nicht die wahrheit oder ? Kopf -> Tisch


----------



## Casurin (11. Januar 2018)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Da sich MS in weiser Vorraussicht für AMD entschieden, denke ich, wird es erst mit der nächsten Konsolengen soweit sein



AMD ist genauso von Spectre betroffen - der Bug der nur per hardware gefixed werden kann, wo jede Softwareseitige Lösung das Problem nur  etwas eindämmen und dabei in jeder Anwendung Leistung kostet.
Und so 'weise' voorraussicht das viele Spiele auch auf der XoX nichtmal mit 30 FPS laufen.




Hilps schrieb:


> Arroganz in seiner reinsten Form. Du verurteilst nicht nur jemanden aufgrund seiner Meinung zu einem Thema, sondern nimmst dir auch noch raus, das fuer alle anderen mit zu entscheiden.
> Es gibt nunmal, auch wenn dir das nicht gefaellt, Menschen, die grundsaetzlich skeptisch sind. Deswegen fragte ich auch, woher der Glaube an den Wahrheitsgehalt kommt. Das ist eine Frage der Deutungshoheit. Microsoft hat die fuer mich persoenlich nicht, daher darf ich deren Aussagen auch anzweifeln.
> Und wenn ich deswegen fuer dich ein Verschwoerungstheoretiker bin, so empfange ich diesen Titel gern.



Du solltest dir auch die Reihenfolge der kommentare ansehen. Atma hat hier vollkommen recht - die Aussagen von DKK sind so 'informiert' da fällt es einem schwer zu glauben das es wirklich menschen gibt die eine derartige Meinung halten können.




Danielneedles schrieb:


> komsich mein 8700 zeigt derzeit keinerlei lecks in den Tools zum prüfen an. Vermutlich sind diese Tools aber nicht die wahrheit oder ? Kopf -> Tisch


nein, die Tools können nur auslesen ob die dort programierte Ausführung funktioniert. Das Ausnützen von Meltdown kann mit OS+Microcodeupdate verhindert werden - die CPU selbst ist deshalb immer noch Fehlerhaft. und Spectre ist sowieso nicht fixbar ohne eine komplette Hardwareänderung. da muss man auf gute Software (der Browser zb kann es javascripts schwer machen) und Virenprogramme setzen.


----------



## Gast201808272 (11. Januar 2018)

@ Casurin:
Ich weiß nicht, was du meinst, sorry.

Was mir aber auffällt, ist dass es so gegensätzliche Meinungen zur update policy und den Neustarts gibt. Da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen. Ich habe zu Hause noch ein Windows 7 laufen, da kenne ich die Probleme auch nicht, das läuft jedoch auch nicht 24/7. Auf Arbeit sieht es da anders aus: sowohl mit Windows 7 als auch Windows 10 gibt es die Probleme. Einerseits der timer, welcher abläuft und dann neustartet (blöd wenn man da gerade zum Mittag ist), andererseits der button, den man versehentlich drückt, wenn man gerade ein Dokument schreibt. Beides schon häufig passiert. Die Folge: Datenverlust, da hier offenbar nicht einfach nur beendet wird, sondern die Programme werden regelrecht weggeschossen. Toll, wenn dann nicht nur die FEM Rechnung, die seit 7 Tagen läuft weg ist, sondern das Projekt auch noch beschädigt.
Dafür hab ich null Verständnis. 
Und ja, das passiert trotz Verwaltung der updates per Domäne.
Aber auch hier betrifft es nicht alle Rechner, so wie hier im Forum ebenfalls beides berichtet wird. Das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Januar 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal, auch wenn dir das nicht gefaellt, Menschen, die grundsaetzlich skeptisch sind.



Was als angehender IT-Forensiker und eventuell auch Kommissar für CuIKD nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Sache ist, dass man Geschichten, die einem von anderen präsentiert werden, hinterfragt. 



Hilps schrieb:


> Was mir aber auffällt, ist dass es so gegensätzliche Meinungen zur update policy und den Neustarts gibt. Da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen. Ich habe zu Hause noch ein Windows 7 laufen, da kenne ich die Probleme auch nicht, das läuft jedoch auch nicht 24/7. Auf Arbeit sieht es da anders aus: sowohl mit Windows 7 als auch Windows 10 gibt es die Probleme. Einerseits der timer, welcher abläuft und dann neustartet (blöd wenn man da gerade zum Mittag ist), andererseits der button, den man versehentlich drückt, wenn man gerade ein Dokument schreibt. Beides schon häufig passiert. Die Folge: Datenverlust, da hier offenbar nicht einfach nur beendet wird, sondern die Programme werden regelrecht weggeschossen. Toll, wenn dann nicht nur die FEM Rechnung, die seit 7 Tagen läuft weg ist, sondern das Projekt auch noch beschädigt.
> Dafür hab ich null Verständnis.
> Und ja, das passiert trotz Verwaltung der updates per Domäne.
> Aber auch hier betrifft es nicht alle Rechner, so wie hier im Forum ebenfalls beides berichtet wird. Das verstehe ich nicht.



Das mit den automatischen Neustarts nach Updates liegt an einer Einstellung, die tief im System versteckt ist. Da du wahrscheinlich keine Adminrechte auf dem Firmenrechnern hast, müsstest du dich mal an die IT wenden: Windows 7: Automatischer Neustart nach Update deaktivieren | Tricks | Windows 7 Tipps
Das Problem mit dem Autoreboot  bezieht sich wohl eher auf den 2. Fall, wo es den Registry-Key "*NoAutoRebootWithLoggedOnUsers*" gibt. 
Ich hab den 15 min Timer mit dem Automatischen Neustart definitiv schon auf Schulrechnern damals gesehen, kenne allerdings von meinen PCs auch nur das Fenster wo man auswählt, "noch mal erinnern in 4 Stunden". 



shadie schrieb:


> Hast du mal Cinebench laufen lassen und mal gamebenches gemacht?
> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen.



Wobei das ohne Vergleichswerte von vor dem Patch nicht viel nützt. 

Bei GRW war mir am Montag im 4 vs 4 nichts negativ aufgefallen, allerdings hab ich das mangels Zeit seit Monaten nicht mehr gespielt und diesen Modus, da der erst per Update, kam jetzt zum ersten mal. FPS lagen stabil bei um die 50.

Da ich allerdings an dem PC mit VMs arbeite, die ins Internet gehen, möchte ich den Meltdownpatch nur sehr ungern wieder runterwerfen.


----------



## Nobbis (12. Januar 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> wieder so ein absoluter Quatsch. Da bleibt einfach nur zu hoffen das die Wechsler sich von soetwas nicht beeindrucken lassen, sondern trotzdem ungehindert ihren weg gehen. Nicht auszudenken das ein Windows 7 Jünger der auf Windows 10 wechseln will, dies nicht tut weil er den PCGH FOren Quatsch glaubt den immer die gleichen (Windows 7 fans) von sich geben.
> 
> Da ist wirklich traurig was hier abgeht.



Ich habe selten so einen Quatsch gelesen. "ihren weg gehen" ... ich lach mich kaputt. Du willst also unschuldige User die ein professionelles OS gewohnt waren in die Fänge der Datenkrake Microsoft werfen? Und das fusst nur darauf, dass Du deine Aussagen für richtig und die Anderer für Quatsch hälst? Was hast Du denn davon, wenn Du Leute zu Win10 bekehrst? Ich schäme mich dafür, in einem Forum aktiv zu sein, dass sich nicht konstruktiv und kritisch mit einer Software beschäftigt, sondern dem Microsoft Gott gehuldigt wird. 

Leute wie Du sind es, die sich schon auf Windows365 freuen. Endlich bei MS registrieren und die Rechnung für die Nutzungszeit per Bankeinzug begleichen. Wenn dann nach 10 Jahren Windows as a service 1500€ von Dir bekommen hat, dann baust Du einen Schrein was?


----------



## SilentHunter (12. Januar 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> komsich mein 8700 zeigt derzeit keinerlei lecks in den Tools zum prüfen an. Vermutlich sind diese Tools aber nicht die wahrheit oder ? Kopf -> Tisch



Intel wird auch ohne Not und aus Versehen sowie reiner Unwissenheit ihre CPUs auf die Liste der betroffenen Prozis setzten .Auf der deiner sehr wohl auch steht .Selbst wenn du alle Schutzmöglichkeiten genutzt hast ist er trotzdem ein potenziell gefährdeter Chip .Mir scheint die größte Lücke an deinem System ist wie so oft der Anwender und eigentlich recht unverantwortlich in einem solchen Forum so einen Nonsens zu verbreiten wie du in deinem zitierten Post  .Irgendein Dau könnte den Quatsch noch für bare Münze nehmen und glauben der 8700 wäre doch nicht betroffen .


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Januar 2018)

Casurin schrieb:


> AMD ist genauso von Spectre betroffen - der Bug der nur per hardware gefixed werden kann, wo jede Softwareseitige Lösung das Problem nur  etwas eindämmen und dabei in jeder Anwendung Leistung kostet.
> Und so 'weise' voorraussicht das viele Spiele auch auf der XoX nichtmal mit 30 FPS laufen.




Da habe ich wohl ein kleines Fangirl getriggert , ich meinte nicht, dass AMD nicht angreifbar wäre, sondern, dass es afaik keinen Patch gibt, der auf AMD CPU´s/APU´s Leistung kostet.
Aber wie heißt es so schön: Hater´s gonna hate


----------



## Casurin (12. Januar 2018)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Da habe ich wohl ein kleines Fangirl getriggert , ich meinte nicht, dass AMD nicht angreifbar wäre, sondern, dass es afaik keinen Patch gibt, der auf AMD CPU´s/APU´s Leistung kostet.
> Aber wie heißt es so schön: Hater´s gonna hate



Nur das deine Aussage hier nicht die ganze Wahrheit ist.
Denn genauso kann ich sagen das jede Medizin die einen atomisierten Körper wiederherstellt Nebenwirkungsfrei ist: es gibt sie nicht.
Genauso wie es derzeit keinen patch gegen Spectre gibt da jede masnahme zu zu großen leistungsverlusten führen würde. 
Wobei: es gibt schon ne möglichkeit sich gegen Spectre z Schützen: Alle Caches vollständig deaktivieren. Mal sehn ob AMD davon genauso betroffen wäre wie der Rest aller CPUs.

ich bin weder intel noch AMD fan - aber prizipiell gegen Dumme, Inhaltslose oder einfach nur Realitätsferne Aussagen wie du sie hier von dir gegeben hast.
Und da kann man bei dir auch noch feststellen das du ein Amd-Fanboy/Intelhater bist und wenig bis keine Ahnung von der Funktionsweise von Computern hast - rein von den Falschaussagen die du getätigt hast herleitbar.


----------



## wurstkuchen (12. Januar 2018)

Es kam heute/gestern ein Bios Update raus fürs Dell Tablet Venue 11 Pro (Core M 5Y10 Broadwell-Y) ( Support fur Venue 7140 Pro | Treiber und Downloads | Dell Deutschland ). Hab vorher / nachher Benchmarks gemacht mit PCMark, Geekbench und CrystalDiskMark... hab eben den ersten After Test fertig. SSD ist um 60% eingebrochen. Verf**** Sche***!


----------



## fipS09 (12. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Benches, vielleicht sollte ich meine Sicherheitsrelevanten Dinge einfach statt auf meinem Tablet mit Core M3 auf dem HeimPC ausführen.


----------



## wurstkuchen (12. Januar 2018)

PCMark 10 Einbruch um 12%.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Januar 2018)

Casurin schrieb:


> Nur das deine Aussage hier nicht die ganze Wahrheit ist.
> Denn genauso kann ich sagen das jede Medizin die einen atomisierten Körper wiederherstellt Nebenwirkungsfrei ist: es gibt sie nicht.



Wie kommt man von "es gibt keinen Patch von AMD für ihre CPU´s" zu "Medizin für atomisierte Körper"? 

Abseits  davon gibt es von AMD wohl doch nen optionalen Patch für ihre  Prozessoren:Spectre: AMD kundigt Microcode-Updates an, zunachst fur Ryzen (Threadripper) & Epyc (Der Artikel war aber noch nicht online, als ich meinen  Beitrag verfasste)



Casurin schrieb:


> ich bin weder  *intel* [...] *fan*



sicher?



Casurin schrieb:


> - aber prizipiell gegen Dumme, Inhaltslose oder einfach nur Realitätsferne Aussagen wie du sie hier von dir gegeben hast.
> Und da kann man bei dir auch noch feststellen das du ein Amd-Fanboy/Intelhater bist und wenig bis keine Ahnung von der Funktionsweise von Computern hast - rein von den Falschaussagen die du getätigt hast herleitbar.



Ich werde bei Gelegenheit darauf zurückkommen


----------



## SilentHunter (13. Januar 2018)

Casurin schrieb:


> Nur das deine Aussage hier nicht die ganze Wahrheit ist.
> Denn genauso kann ich sagen das jede Medizin die einen atomisierten Körper wiederherstellt Nebenwirkungsfrei ist: es gibt sie nicht.
> Genauso wie es derzeit keinen patch gegen Spectre gibt da jede masnahme zu zu großen leistungsverlusten führen würde.
> Wobei: es gibt schon ne möglichkeit sich gegen Spectre z Schützen: Alle Caches vollständig deaktivieren. Mal sehn ob AMD davon genauso betroffen wäre wie der Rest aller CPUs.
> ...



Das Prob liegt eher weniger beim Cash ansich sondern in eigentlich exclusiven strickt voneinander getrennten Speicherbereichen .Da nur dort Daten wie z.B Passwörter vorliegen die angegriffen und ausgelesen werden können ums mal extrem vereinfacht auszudrücken .Die Leistungseinbußen kommen durch Änderungen bei den Sprungvorhersagen zustande wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe .


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2018)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Es kam heute/gestern ein Bios Update raus fürs Dell Tablet Venue 11 Pro (Core M 5Y10 Broadwell-Y) ( Support fur Venue 7140 Pro | Treiber und Downloads | Dell Deutschland ). Hab vorher / nachher Benchmarks gemacht mit PCMark, Geekbench und CrystalDiskMark... hab eben den ersten After Test fertig. SSD ist um 60% eingebrochen. Verf**** Sche***!



Für mein 7130 gibt es auch eines. Dann weiß ich zumindest, das ich das nicht aufspielen werde. Ich hab die vorherige Version drauf.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2018)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Die Leistungseinbußen kommen durch Änderungen bei den Sprungvorhersagen zustande wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe .


Die ersten Änderungen werden vorallem mit ein paar zwischenzeitlichen flushes des Cache versuchen die Angriffsfläche zu verkleinern.
Detaillierte Anpassungen der Sprungvorhersage und damit mutmaßlich auch etwas reduzierte Einbuße kommen warhscheinlich erst später.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2018)

Ist auch das, was ich so bei den erste Meldungen zu Meltdown gehört habe. Bei jedem Wechsel vom Kernel in den Userspace wird der TLB geflushed (geleert).


----------

